# Charter -keys



## Dirk Pitt (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey All, Looking for a charter out of the Keys...have to show the wife the sailing life so I can buy a boat to live on...so any suggestions for a good charter? I could also head down to BVI if anyone could suggest a good charter club?

Thanks...Dirk


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Not the Keys, but close. These are nice people to deal with, good facilities, nice boats, reasonable prices...

Yacht Charters Florida Trawler Charters - Sailboat Powerboat Bareboat, Grand Banks, Krogen, and Mainship Yacht Charters

Honestly, though, if you've got the time and the money, I'd go for the BVI. I've chartered with Sunsail there and it is great.


----------

